
Show HN: ScienceTone – The latest scientific discoveries' aggregation network - axelguy
http://www.sciencetone.com
======
axelguy
Hi! I just launched a project, which I have made. You can find it here
[https://sciencetone.com/](https://sciencetone.com/)

A brief explanation of what this project is about.

In this website people can share the latest studies, which they find
interesting. There’s a voting system, so the most interesting submissions go
to the top. On each submission people can comment and ask questions. Comments
must be objective and based on other studies. Same with the replies to the
comments and questions. So each submission can turn into an objective
discussion on the subject.

Why it is useful?

I’m a sports science graduate, so I constantly follow the latest publications,
related to wellness and training methodologies. Also I’m interested in
computer science too. So I follow a lot of people on social media, who are
experts in those two fields. They often share interesting findings. I hope
that platform like this would allow those people to share studies &
conclusions, what they find interesting, with some additional and more diverse
audiences. Also those shared studies might generate more ideas and questions
by attracting other people, who are interested in the same subject, and expand
its value by participating in the discussion section, below the submission.

I still have a lot of features in my mind, which could improve the website.
For now I published the core features to see if anyone is interested in the
idea itself. I think a platform like that might be useful and make people a
little bit more aware about the latest discoveries. I think right now a lot of
exciting things are happening in the majority of science fields.

P.S. Sorry for the duplication. In the previous post I forgot to add "Show
HN:". It wasn't my intention to post two times. It's not possible to delete
previous post.

